# Tested 12dpt and faint BFP! Possible??



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi ladies i have tested today 12dpt as couldnt wait any longer and have secretly been testing nearly every day just to give myself something to do. all have been BFN but today a faint positive has appeared...could it really be so xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Butterfly82 - YES! It could really be so!!!  You're pregnant! Congratulations!

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Butterfly - a line will only show up if hcg is present in your system   

Even if you had trigger shot - it is still a true result or it would have showed up in previous tests!

I would say you ARE pregnant - best way to tell for sure is an hcg blood test - good luck!


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hiya,


Congratulations you are Pregnant!!!!!! 

I am 11dpt and got BFP!! every day since Saturday 9dpt!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you ladies!! Well i had a Frozen egg cycle and didnt have a trigger shot thats why im thinking HCG cant be present from that. am i right? Just did another test but lins even fainter as wasnt orning test so il try again tomorrow! xxxxx

Keep your fingers crossed for me plzzzzzzz xx


----------

